

824,000 jobs will disappear Feb 5th; Employment Data Revisions (Infographics) - cwan
http://www.bloomberg.com/insight/birth-death-model.html

======
showerst
Nice infographic, but I didn't even realize these were interactive until I hit
the annual employment revisions one, and it didn't make sense without hitting
"Show me".

